# Продукты компании G Data Software AG: Новости



## Severnyj

*G Data Software выводит на российский рынок линейку антивирусных продуктов*

Компания G Data Software анонсировала выход на российский рынок новой линейки антивирусных продуктов AntiVirus 2011, Internet Security 2011, Total Care 2011 и Internet Security for Netbooks 2011, обеспечивающих защиту компьютеров под управлением Windows XP/Vista/7 от вирусов, руткитов, шпионов и прочего вредоносного ПО.

Представленные немецким разработчиком решения характеризуются обновленным интерфейсом и поддержкой различных технологий защиты от цифровых угроз. В отличие от традиционных средств информационной безопасности, продукты G Data используют для сканирования файлов не один, а сразу два антивирусных движка, лицензированных у компаний AVAST Software и BitDefender. В продукты поколения 2011 интегрированы проактивные методы распознавания вирусов, такие как поведенческий анализ и проверка данных в "облаке". Также сообщается о наличии в составе приложений сканирующего модуля, использующего так называемый механизм "отпечатков файлов" и выполняющего проверку только изменившихся объектов.

Читать далее


----------



## Mila

*G Data предлагает «облачную» защиту G Data CloudSecurity*

Компания G Data Software AG представила бесплатный плагин для браузеров G Data CloudSecurity, который блокирует фишинг-сайты или интернет-сайты, зараженные вредоносным кодом. Плагин подходит для Mozilla Firefox, Internet Explorer и совместим со всеми бесплатными решениями безопасности. 

«Сегодня большинство вредителей распространяется мошенниками через интернет, — отметил Ральф Бенцмюллер, руководитель лаборатории безопасности G Data. — Надежная защита ПК во время пользования интернетом особенно необходима, так как существует опасность мгновенного проникновения вредоносного кода». По его словам, G Data CloudSecurity является опимальным дополнением к бесплатной версии любого антивирусного решения — «вторым слоем защиты». 

G Data CloudSecurity блокирует опасные интернет-сайты, предотвращая опасность заражения. Плагин совместим с любым антивирусным решением и начинает работать сразу после установки. Причем данная программа не требует обновлений, подчеркнули в G Data. Чем больше пользователей используют плагин, тем больше информации об опасных сайтах собирает «облако» и тем эффективнее становится G Data CloudSecurity, пояснили в компании. Также с помощью плагина пользователи могут отправлять URL подозрительных сайтов в лабораторию. Эксперты лаборатории безопасности G Data проверяют их и добавляют в «облако» полученную информацию. 

Модуль CloudSecurity интегрирован во все продукты G Data для В2В- и В2С-клиентов.



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Компания G Data представила новые продукты для защиты бизнеса*

Решения G Data EndpointProtection Business и Enterprise дают полный комплексный ответ на все вопросы ИТ-безопасности. Решение «All-In-One» защищает сети предприятий от угроз в Интернет и в то же время гарантирует соблюдение корпоративной политики для обеспечения безопасности с правовой точки зрения.

Продукты G Data нового поколения выгодно отличаются от предыдущей версии: интерфейс стал более наглядным, а управление еще проще. Новая информационная панель предоставляет всю необходимую информацию о системе безопасности, и администратор в любой момент видит статус безопасности своей сети. Продукт G Data EndpointProtection Enterprise 11 дополнен высокопроизводительным Backup-модулем для сохранения корпоративных данных.

Новая версия «All-In-One» решения безопасности для малых, средних и больших сетей предприятий стала практически 100%-централизованно управляемой. Улучшенная защита от вредоносных угроз для ноутбуков, рабочих станций и серверов, PolicyManager индивидуальных приложений и устройств и интернет-контроль с помощью контентного фильтра для соблюдения корпоративной политики на рабочих местах.

Клиент-файрвол, сканер и эффективные, повышающие продуктивность клиентские настройки, включенные в новую версию флагманского решения G Data, обеспечивают высокий уровень защиты от хакерских атак, вирусов и спама, а также правовую безопасность при пользовании служебным ПК. Новый администраторский интерфейс позволяет одним взглядом просматривать отдельные модули сетевых решений и статус безопасности. Процесс управления сетевым решением, его настройки и сопровождения прост и понятен.

G Data EndpointProtection Enterprise 11 включает новый, высокопроизводительный Backup-модуль, с помощью которого предприятие может защитить свои важные данные. Интегрированный продукт MailSecurity производит фильтрацию всех входящих и исходящих электронных писем от спама и вирусов и содержит AntiVirus Plug-in для MS-Exchange.

Важнейшие новинки: 


Улучшенное проактивное распознавание угроз,
Новый администраторский интерфейс,
Информационная панель, позволяющая получать актуальную информацию (статус, топ-10 инфицированных клиентов и т.д.),
Сканер осуществляет проверку неактивных клиентов и систем на предмет наличия вирусов,
ActiveDirectory предназначена для облегчения управления множеством компьютеров, учетными записями пользователей и прочими объектами на основе групповых политик,
Add-In для Outlook 2010 для распознавания вирусов и спам-писем,
Сообщения от PolicyManager,
G Data Backup: кодонезависимый Backup файлов по корпоративной сети (во всех новых решениях G Data Enterprise),
MailSecurity: AntiVirus Plug-in для MS-Exchange (во всех новых решениях G Data Enterprise).

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Утилита FakeAV Cleaner от G Data не оставляет шанса поддельным антивирусам*

Компания G Data Software сообщает о значительном увеличении количества поддельных антивирусных программ, так называемого программного обеспечения Scareware. Только за последние 15 месяцев количество фальшивых антивирусов увеличилось более чем на 35%. Бесполезные опасные программы инфицируют ПК пользователя после установки. Мошенники предлагают произвести подозрительную дезинфекцию системы после приобретения «полной версии» продукта. C сегодняшнего дня компания G Data предлагает бесплатную утилиту для самой активной опасной группы вредителей „System Tool“.
«Разработка и распространение фальшивых антивирусов превратилось в очень привлекательное дело для киберпреступников, так как с помощью этих бесполезных программ мошенники получили возможность хорошо заработать. С одной стороны они получают прибыль от продажи программ. С другой стороны к ним попадает информация о кредитных картах пользователей. Кроме того, с помощью этой программы, им удается инфицировать компьютеры пользователей и далее установить любые другие вредоносные программы на компьютер», — сообщил Ральф Бенцмюллер, руководитель лаборатории безопасности компании G Data. «Семейство фальшивого ПО System Tools, к которому относится и WinHDD, значительнее всего распространился за последние 12 месяцев».

Количество фальшивых антивирусов за последние 15 месяцев








*Пользователи могут установить утилиту G Data FakeAV Cleaner следующим способом:*

Без специальной программы удалить фальшивые антивирусы с жесткого диска или ОС практически невозможно. Вредоносную программу „System Tool" невозможно удалить вручную. С помощью утилиты G Data FakeAV Cleaner пользователи могут удалить фальшивое антивирусное ПО из ПК. 

Процесс установки прост:


Загрузите утилиту: G Data FakeAVCleaner “System Tool” в инфицированную систему Windows с официального сайта G Data Software
В случае если Вы загружаете утилиту с другого компьютера, скопируйте exe-файл в инфицированную систему Windows.
Запустите G Data FakeAVCleaner под названием svchost.exe
После завершения удаления необходимо перезапустить Ваш компьютер.

*Как защититься от инфицирования поддельным антивирусным ПО:*

Используйте настоящее полнофункциональное антивирусное ПО с актуальными антивирусными сигнатурами, http-фильтрами и т.д. для обеспечения защиты Вашего ПК и данных.
Если Вы загружаете программное обеспечение из Интернет, лучше всего пользоваться веб-сайтами вендоров или загружать его с сайтов с очень хорошей репутацией.
Поддерживайте операционную систему в актуальном состоянии и обновляйте браузер до последней версии и регулярно устанавливайте обновления.
Не кликайте бездумно по ссылкам. Сайты и списка в начале этой новости могут привлечь пользователей с помощью комбинаций слов, имеющих отношение к ПО и антивирусному бизнесу.
Проанализируйте стиль речи и орфографию во всплывающих окнах и предупреждениях. Большое количество ошибок или не имеющие смысла фразы говорят о том, что это жульничество.
Более того, сообщения от системы Windows будут отображаться на Вашем языке. Если Вы используете не английскую версию Windows, то сообщения от системы будут появляться так же не на английском языке.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*G Data MobileSecurity - умная защита для Android*

С продуктом G Data MobileSecurity смартфоны и планшетные ПК получат максимальную защиту от проникновения вредоносного кода и вредоносных программ. Интегрированный контролирующий модуль проверяет все приложения и предотвращает отправку нежелательных SMS-сообщений или несанкционированный Интернет-доступ. Продукт G Data MobileSecurity доступен в России на русском языке с начала июня. 

Домашние пользователи программ G Data с действующей лицензией могут бесплатно загрузить высокопроизводительное приложение с веб-сайта G Data. Также продукт G Data MobileSecurity доступен по цене 9,99 Евро на Google Market Place, G Data Onlineshop и других ресурсах.

Новое решение безопасности для всех смартфонов и планшетных ПК с операционной системой Android включает широкий спектр функций. G Data MobileSecurity обеспечивает эффективную защиту и безопасность при мобильном сёрфинге и телефонных разговорах. Специальный модуль контролирует приложения для совершения звонков, отправки SMS или использования в сети Интернет. С помощью G Data MobileSecurity пользователи могут защитить свои регистрационные аккаунты, а также личную информацию: сообщения, электронные письма или фотографии, от вирусов, сетевых червей, троянских, шпионских и других вредоносных программ. С помощью программы G Data MobileSecurity пользователи могут позаботиться о своих смартфонах, прежде чем о них позаботятся другие.

«Мы не случайно решили создать решение для защиты смартфонов именно на платформе Android. По последним данным, она занимает второе место по популярности использования после платформы iPhone, но скоро станет первой, — рассказывает Роман Карась, управляющий продажами в ритейле G Data Software в России и СНГ. — Если говорить о динамике покупательского спроса, то только в прошлом году Android показала 900 % роста на рынке смартфонов, ноутбуков, планшетных устройств и даже телевизионных приемников. Согласитесь, это очень хорошие темпы роста. Но, чем популярнее становится ОС, тем больше злоумышленников, которые хотят завладеть персональным данными быстро увеличивающегося количества пользователей».

Ключевые функции:

Проверка на наличие вредоносных программ по требованию,
Управление «черным списком» для приложений,
Контроль всех установленных приложений,
Актуализация через обновления программного обеспечения Android.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Компания CPS расширяет сотрудничество с компанией G Data Software*

Компания «СИ-ПИ-ЭС» сообщает о получении статуса субдистрибьютора электронных лицензий к продуктам для физических лиц немецкого разработчика антивирусного ПО G Data Software.







Представители CPS уверены, что данный формат дистрибуции продуктов G Data заинтересует не только партнеров, специализирующихся на электронной коммерции (интернет-магазины и т.д.), но и партнеров, географически удаленных от Москвы и/или желающих оптимизировать свои затраты на логистику.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*G Data FakeAV Cleaner 1.0.0.1 и G Data CloudSecurity Free*

*G Data FakeAV Cleaner 1.0.0.1 - бесплатная утилита для удаления фальшивых антивирусных программ.*







Бесплатная утилита для удаления фальшивых антивирусных программ. G Data FakeAV Cleaner 1.0.0.1 помогает избавиться от опасного семейства фиктивного софта наподобие System Tool, который обычно очень сложно или вообще невозможно победить вручную. Утилита не требует установки, а процесс ее работы крайне прост. После лечения потребуется перегрузить компьютер.


Сайт разработчика
Загрузка
Размер Mb: 0,1
Распространение: Freeware
Язык: английский


*G Data CloudSecurity Free - бесплатный плагин для популярных браузеров, предназначенный для блокировки распространения всех известных вредоносных программ и защиты от фишинговых веб-сайтов.*







Бесплатный плагин для популярных браузеров Internet Explorer и Mozilla Firefox. G Data CloudSecurity Free предназначен для блокировки распространения всех известных вредоносных программ и защиты от фишинговых веб-сайтов. Обеспечение безопасности происходит в режиме реального времени. Примечательно, что плагин не конфликтует с прочим антивирусным софтом и не требует никаких дополнительных настроек.


Сайт разработчика
Загрузка
Размер Mb: 6,1
Распространение: Freeware
Язык: английский

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Microsoft наградила G Data Software золотым партнерским сертификатом*

Присвоив компании G Data компетенцию «Gold Independent Software Vendor (ISV)», Microsoft отнесла компанию к высшему уровню своей партнерской программы. Перед награждением “Золотым статусом”, Microsoft оценивает производителей и их продукты в различных областях. Наряду с инновационной составляющей программных продуктов и наличием сертификации также оценивается надежность и безопасность решений во время работы в операционной системе Windows и других приложениях. 

“Мы очень гордимся этой компетенцией, так как она подтверждает инновационность продуктов G Data, высокие стандарты качества, которые обеспечивают требования пользователей”, - 







рассказывает Дирк Хохстрате (Dr Dirk Hochstrate), член правления G Data Software AG. В дополнении к критериям качества продукта Microsoft также оценивает уровень удовлетворенности потребностей пользователей. В этой категории решения от G Data отвечают требованиям сертификации с результатом выше среднего. 

Microsoft Partner Network Gold - это наивысший уровень сертификации в партнерской программе Microsoft. Компания награждает этим сертификатом только проверенных партнеров с высокой компетенцией в области программирования в среде Microsoft. Более того, компании, обладающие золотым статусом ISV, работают в тесном сотрудничестве с Microsoft, демонстрируя высокий уровень квалификации своего персонала и отлично реализованные проекты во всех необходимых сферах компетенции. 

Источник


----------



## Mila

*G Data Software представила обновленную линейку антивирусных решений*

Немецкая компания G Data Software объявила об обновлении антивирусных продуктов для домашних пользователей и выпуске G Data AntiVirus 2012, G Data InternetSecurity 2012, G Data InternetSecurity for Netbooks 2012 и G Data Total Care 2012, обеспечивающих защиту компьютеров под управлением Windows от хакерских атак, вирусов, троянов, шпионского и прочего вредоносного ПО.

Новое поколение продуктов G Data Software характеризуются усовершенствованным интерфейсом, поддержкой облачных технологий Cloud-Security и File-Cloud-Check, системой проактивной защиты от банковских троянов и улучшенными механизмами сканирования электронной корреспонденции в Outlook. Также сообщается о расширении настроек антивирусного сканера и оптимизации его работы, включении функции проверки по время простоя ПК и реализации в TotalCare 2012 модуля резервного копирования, обеспечивающего создание образа системы и ее последующее восстановление в случае деструктивных действий злонамеренных программ.

В отличие от традиционных средств информационной безопасности, в решениях G Data задействованы сразу два антивирусных движка, лицензированных у компаний AVAST Software и BitDefender. По заверениям разработчиков, подобный подход обеспечивает наилучшую защиту компьютера.






В состав AntiVirus 2012 входят базовые средства защиты от вирусов, шпионских модулей, троянов и различных типов сетевых атак. Пакет InternetSecurity 2012 дополнительно включает в себя брандмауэр, спам-фильтр и средства родительского контроля. Аналогичный инструментарий предусмотрен в редакции Internet Security для нетбуков, распространяющейся на загрузочном USB-накопителе. Наконец, продукт Total Care 2012 помимо перечисленного выше функционала предлагает пользователю набор компонентов для резервного копирования и последующего восстановления пользовательских данных и системы, а также механизмы оптимизации настроек безопасности.

Новые версии продуктов поступят на российский рынок в октябре. Стоимость антивирусных решений будет варьироваться от 950 до 2100 рублей в зависимости от редакции приобретаемого пакета и типа лицензии. В качестве бонуса к дистрибутивам программ будет прилагаться приложение G Data MobileSecurity для защиты смартфонов и планшетных компьютеров на базе Android. Все пользователи предыдущих версий с действующей лицензией смогут обновить свои продукты бесплатно.

Подробнее ознакомиться с функциями нового поколения антивирусных продуктов G Data Software и скачать пробные сборки можно на сайте компании по адресу gdatasoftware.ru.



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*G Data EndpointProtection 11: наивысшая оценка экспертов тестовой лаборатории PC Magazin*

*Решение G Data EndpointProtection 11 получило «наивысшую оценку экспертов при лабораторных испытаниях» от тестовой лаборатории журнала PC Magazine/Russian Edition. В последнем одиночном тестировании продукта, которое было опубликовано в январском номере журнала, представители тестовой лаборатории назвали основное преимущество решения: оно защищает корпоративную сеть не только от вредоносного ПО из сети Интернет, но «нацелено именно на создание комплексного и надежного по всей протяженности защитного периметра вокруг конфиденциальных данных компании любого масштаба». * 

Среди других ключевых характеристик *G Data EndpointProtection 11* тестовой лабораторией были выделены: 

•	Наглядный интерфейс с подробной и информативной панелью управления, 
•	Наличие в комплекте поставки высокопроизводительного средства резервирования особо важных данных, 
•	Возможность управления политиками безопасности в отношении отдельных приложений на отдельных компьютерах в пределах ЛВС, 
•	Контентная фильтрация, 
•	Контроль за доступом сотрудников в Интернет, 
•	Сканер почтовых сообщений — весь этот обширный инструментарий позволит администратору *G Data EndpointProtection 11* уверенно и полно контролировать периметр информационной безопасности, а руководству предприятия — сохранять уверенность в неослабевающей надежности этого периметра.​






Следует напомнить, что сьют *G Data EndpointProtection 11* представлен в двух категориях: Business и Enterprise. Business версия этого программного комплекса содержит стандартные модули AntiVirus, Firewall, AntiSpam, Police Manager, а в решение класса Enterprise также включены MailSecurity для защиты почтовых сервисов и BackUp для резервного копирования данных. 

Из числа новинок решения *G Data EndpointProtection 11* в сравнении с предыдущей версией можно выделить следующие технологии: 


•	Улучшенная технология проактивного обнаружения, 
•	Полностью новый интерфейс управления G DataAdministrator, 
•	«Приборная панель» со всей необходимой информацией (статус сообщений, топ 10 инфицированных клиентов и т. д.), 
•	Сканер «холостого хода»: проверка на вирусы в то время, когда система и пользователь неактивны, 
•	Поддержка ActiveDirectory для импорта существующей структуры сети и автоматической установки, 
•	Add-In для Outlook 2010 для распознавания вирусов и спама, 
•	Система уведомлений PolicyManager, 
•	Управление с помощью SilverlightWeb-интерфейса, 
•	Модуль резервного копирования данных — G Data BackUp (во всех новых Enterprise продуктах), 
•	MailSecurity: AntiVirusPlug-in для MS-Exchange (во всех новых Enterprise продуктах). ​ 
*G Data MobileSecurity* для корпоративных клиентов бесплатно! 

В соответствии с количеством приобретаемых лицензий все корпоративные пользователи решения G Data EndpointProtection 11.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Продукты G Data Software со скидкой!*

*С 30 января на популярном бонусном сайте КупиКупон (www.kupikupon.ru) стартует акция G Data Software по распродаже бонусных купонов на покупку антивирусных продуктов компании. Скидка по бонусу будет составлять 60 %. Акция продлится неделю.*







Ссылка на страницу акции: http://www.kupikupon.ru/deals/softmag_2801_20318 

G Data будет распродавать три флагманских антивируса для домашних пользователей: 

*G Data AntiVirus 2012*







Это решение обеспечивает хорошую реактивную и проактивную защиту для эффективной защиты от вирусов, вредоносных программ, фишинговых программ и программ-шпионов. “Облачная” база данных вирусов анализирует подозрительные файлы, что обеспечивает лучший уровень защиты. Без потерь для производительности и благодаря незаметному сканированию, G Data будет работать, когда Вы отдыхаете. Преимущества от улучшенного сканирования: производительность монитора сделала решения G Data нового поколения еще быстрее. Цена со скидкой: 380 руб

*G Data InternetSecurity 2012*







Этот продукт предлагает максимальный уровень детектирования угроз без потерь производительности системы. Незаметное сканирование во время простоя процессора, “облачная” база данных вирусов и тихий файрвол защитят ваш ПК. Новый режим мониторинга делает вирусное сканирование более эффективным для компьютеров, работающих на пределе производительности системы. Также новый G Data InternetSecurity 2012 лучше блокирует вирусы и спам благодаря продвинутым возможностям плагина для Microsoft Outlook 2007/2010. С помощью простой в управлении функции родительского контроля Вы можете легко ограничить время пребывания детей в сети Интернет и блокировать нежелательный контент. Цена со скидкой: 470 руб.

*G Data TotalCare 2012*







Незаметное сканирование во время наименьшей активности системы, “облачная” база данных вирусов и тихий файрвол защитят ваш ПК. Новый режим мониторинга делает вирусное сканирование более эффективным для компьютеров, работающих на пределе производительности системы. Также новый G Data InternetSecurity 2012 лучше блокирует вирусы и спам благодаря продвинутым возможностям плагина для Microsoft Outlook 2007/2010, которые облегчают процесс добавления адресов в “черные” и “белые” списки. G Data TotalCare создает полную, инкрементную или выборочную резервную копию жесткого диска или раздела автоматически или вручную по вашему выбору. Цена со скидкой: 670 руб.

Бонусом для каждого продукта будет бесплатная годовая лицензия продукта G Data MobileSecurity для защиты устройств на платформе Android. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*CeBIT 2012: G Data представит продукты нового поколения*

*С 6 по 10 марта немецкий Ганновер опять станет мировым центром ИТ-индустрии. В этом году крупнейшая европейская выставка будет посвящена информационной безопасности и пройдет под лозунгом «Доверие и защита в цифровом мире». Защита от онлайн-атак в равной степени важна, как для бизнеса, так и для частного пользователя. В рамках этой тематики G Data Software представит в Ганновере новое поколение продуктов G Data 2013, основными новинками которого станут решения для смартфонов и планшетных ПК, а также защитные сьюты для домашних пользователей. Помимо инновационных продуктов G Data также представит на CeBIT новую партнерскую программу, с помощью которой компания планирует усовершенствовать развитие канальных продаж. Кроме того посетителей стенда G Data ожидает насыщенная программа, открытые обсуждения на темы ИБ со специалистами G Data и приглашенными экспертами. Стенд G Data на CeBIT расположится в 11 Павильоне (стенд С78) c 6 по 10 марта. *

"Выставка CeBIT, которая традиционно проходит в Ганновере, является одним из значимых событий в цифровой индустрии. Важнейшие игроки этого рынка ежегодно собираются на СeBIT для того, чтобы обсудить актуальные вопросы отрасли. Эта возможность делает CeBIT отличной платформой для представления наших инновационных продуктов. Новое поколение G Data 2013 готово помочь пользователям в борьбе с современными кибератаками. Например, технологии в нашем новом продукте BankGuard позволяют создать защитный щит для более безопасного онлайн-банкинга, – объясняет Дирк Хохштрате, управляющий директор G Data Software. – Помимо решения для ПК на платформе Windows мы также представим защитные продукты для Android, так как за последний год угрозы для смартфонов и планшетных ПК стали наиболее опасными». 


Новинки от G Data на CeBIT 2012 

*Продукты* 

•	Продукты G Data Software поколения 2013 для конечных пользователей: G Data AntiVirus, G Data InternetSecurity и новое «премиум»-решение G Data TotalProtection. 

•	Обновленный продукт для защиты смартфонов на платформе Android, который поможет защитить устройство от киберпреступников и потери информации.​
*Партнерские программы *

•	G Data представит новые партнерские программы с интересными предложениями для дилеров и дистрибьюторов.​
*Технологические новинки *

•	G Data BankGuard: технологии защиты онлайн-банкинга с использованием технологий, разработанных в Германии. 

•	Концепция полной защиты для компаний с целью эффективного противостояния онлайн-рискам с решением G Data EndpointProtection 12​
*Пресс-конференция от G Data Software*

6 марта в 12.00 в Convention Center (комната 12) состоится пресс-конференция, во время которой компания представит новинки и расскажет об актуальных угрозах для информационной безопасности. 

После пресс-конференции мы сможем организовать для Вас интервью с представителями G Data: 

•	Дирком Хохштрате, управляющим директором G Data Software

•	Ральфом Бенцмюллером, руководителем лаборатории безопасности G Data SecurityLabs

• Эдди Уильямсом, евангелистом по безопасности G Data SecurityLabs​
*Программа на стенде - G Data Arena *

В этом году стенд G Data будет расположен в павильоне, посвященному информационной безопасности – Security World. Помимо продуктовых презентаций на стенде также запланированы открытые дискуссии (с 6 по 9 марта). Приглашенные эксперты из СМИ, научных институтов и профильных компаний примут участие в обсуждениях проблем и рисков для мобильных платформ, использование ИТ-политик в бизнес-среде, риски для онлайн-банкинга, киберпреступность и промышленный шпионаж. 

*Будем рады видеть Вас на нашем стенде и на пресс-конференции!*

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*ГК Infowatch купила 16,8% антивирусной компании G Data*

Наталья Касперская, владеющая холдингом InfoWatch, приобрела 16,8% акций немецкой антивирусной компании G Data Software AG. Акции были куплены у нескольких бывших миноритарных акционеров, в частности у берлинской венчурной инвестиционной компании. 23 октября на ежегодном собрании акционеров G Data Наталья Касперская будет избрана в совет директоров немецкой компании.

Начало сотрудничеству Натальи Касперской и G Data было положено в 1996 году, когда со-основатель немецкой компании Кай Фигге предложил Наталье сотрудничество на выставке CeBIT в Ганновере. Тогда Наталья возглавляла антивирусную компанию «Лаборатория Касперского», и два производителя антивирусов договорились о технологическом сотрудничестве.

Наталья Касперская – одна их наиболее успешных женщин-предпринимателей на современном международном рынке информационных технологий. За 18 лет вместе с бывшим супругом Евгением Касперским Наталье удалось превратить компанию-стартап в одного из крупнейших игроков мирового антивирусного рынка, транснациональную корпорацию, объединяющую более 2500 сотрудников. В начале 2012 года Наталья вышла из бизнеса «Лаборатории Касперского», продав свои акции.

Со-основатель G Data Кай Фигге: «Я знаю Наталью Касперскую с 1996 года. Кроме того, что она выдающаяся личность, она является носителем уникальной истории бизнес-успеха. Я счастлив получить в лице Натальи надежного, опытного и умного партнера для своей компании. Об этом можно только мечтать!»

Наталья Касперская – о мотивах покупки: «Мне было очень приятно получить предложение Кая Фигге присоединиться к команде G Data. В течение многих лет я наблюдала за этой компанией, и мне кажется, что она заслуживает большего международного успеха, имея отличный программный продукт, обеспечивающий высокий уровень защиты. За несколько лет G Data совершила серьезный технологический рывок. Я была поражена огромным количеством международных наград, полученных программными продуктами G Data. Я считаю, что несмотря на колоссальные изменения в ИТ индустрии, качество детектирования вирусов антивирусными компаниями остается приоритетным показателем.

В качестве члена совета директоров компании G Data я буду заниматься укреплением высочайшей репутации компании на международном рынке, а также хочу привнести в компанию свои знания и опыт работы в антивирусной отрасли».

Источник


----------

